# What film made you really think?



## 1300 Class (Nov 27, 2005)

Like altough there is alot of popular tosh around, what films have really made you think, either directly or through their subtexts and discourses? When I saw Lost in Translation, it really made me think, anyhoo.


----------



## FreneticFangs (Nov 27, 2005)

Lost in Translation made me realize I really hate long movies. Several of my friends loved it, but I have no patience. I didn't get the movie at all! Someone care to share the glory of Lost in Translation with me?


----------



## fatlane (Nov 27, 2005)

"Fog of War" - the documentary interview with Robert S. McNamara, former US Sec'y of Defense

Very powerful film, especially the part on the Cuban Missile Crisis.

"Black" - excellent Indian adaptation of "The Miracle Worker". Goes beyond the play and considers the college struggles and yearning for love by the main character.


----------



## BigChaz (Nov 27, 2005)

Jar Jar Binks in Star Wars made me re-evaluate my life.


----------



## Rota (Nov 27, 2005)

Jar Jar Binks made me reevaluate George Lucas' life.


----------



## jamie (Nov 27, 2005)

Cinenema Paradiso - the idea of leaving "home" and not looking back until you have grown up. Also the theme of art as what holds us together and rips us apart and the power of the kiss. I really love this movie. 

The original release though and not the later release that includes all the deleted material. I went to see this and it was kind of like catching your sainted mother bumping uglies with the milkman.


----------



## LurkingBBW (Nov 27, 2005)

I really liked Crimes and Misdemeanors. Makes you really think..


----------



## fatlane (Nov 27, 2005)

THX 1138 restored my faith in George Lucas - provided he's not given full executive control of a film...


----------



## Mini (Nov 27, 2005)

Oldboy, most recently. What a mindfuck.


----------



## Jes (Nov 27, 2005)

A few scenes from Hard 8 come back to me now and again. And lately, I've been thinking a lot about The Man on the Train (french film). And, of course, L'Aventura, but mostly when I'm feeling lost. Nyuk.


----------



## Carrie (Nov 27, 2005)

Rota said:


> Jar Jar Binks made me reevaluate George Lucas' life.



 Thank you, I needed a good laugh today.


----------



## Carrie (Nov 27, 2005)

There are a lot of _serious_ movies (read: _intended_ to make the viewer think) that have made me think, but seeing as many of them will probably be mentioned in this thread, I'm going to go in a different direction with my reply. 

"High Fidelity" made me do some pretty good thinking about relationships. The main character, Rob, was chronically plagued by this feeling that the grass was always greener, or newer, or more exciting and mysterious, on the other side of the fence, a problem that caused the breakup of his relationship with his girlfriend Laura. Throughout the movie he learns that love isn't just the mind-blowing infatuation that you feel at the beginning of a relationship when you're getting to know someone, and everything is exciting and new. Love is also what comes after that - the partnership, the companionship, the work, the acceptance, the compromise, sometimes even the heartache. The love. 

Rob eventually learns to cherish his relationship with Laura, which is, I believe he says, "really, really good." 

So yes, it helps that the movie is funny and quirky and erm...stars Jon Cusack smitten, but it also made me do some thinking about relationships and my own sense of impatience and slight dissatisfaction when they calm down from that initial frenzy. I'm looking forward to feeling that initial frenzy again someday, of course, but after that I think I'll be happy with "really, really good."


----------



## fatlane (Nov 27, 2005)

Anyone else here seen the Bosnian film, "No Man's Land"? It's a really rough look at the ineffecacy of the UN in the Bosnian conflict and the INSANITY of the same war.


----------



## Egbert Souse (Nov 27, 2005)

I'd have to go with an Army training film we saw in basic training about the ravages of frostbite and VD.

It's been over 35 years and i STILL have nightmares over that one.


----------



## Carrie (Nov 27, 2005)

Egbert Souse said:


> I'd have to go with an Army training film we saw in basic training about the ravages of frostbite and VD.



Simultaneously? That'd be a night to recount on one's deathbed.


----------



## Egbert Souse (Nov 27, 2005)

Carrie said:


> Simultaneously? That'd be a night to recount on one's deathbed.



Never for a SECOND did i think that it mighta been the same guy because they just used closeups.
(frownie face)

Boy!
Now, THAT would REALLY be being in trouble.
(this isn't gonna help my nightmares)


----------



## Carrie (Nov 27, 2005)

Egbert Souse said:


> Never for a SECOND did i think that it mighta been the same guy because they just used closeups.
> (frownie face)



Mm-hm. I'm thinking it probably was the same poor bastard. Was the title of the training film, "One *Cold* Night in Bangkok", by any chance?


----------



## Egbert Souse (Nov 27, 2005)

Carrie said:


> Mm-hm. I'm thinking it probably was the same poor bastard. Was the title of the training film, "One *Cold* Night in Bangkok", by any chance?



I'm putting Bambi in the DVD and going to bed.


----------



## Carrie (Nov 27, 2005)

Egbert Souse said:


> I'm putting Bambi in the DVD and going to bed.



Bambi's mother DIES. 



And goodnight, thanks for the fun.


----------



## Tina (Nov 27, 2005)

Carrie, tell me you don't babysit. Please.


----------



## Carrie (Nov 27, 2005)

Tina said:


> Carrie, tell me you don't babysit. Please.



Heheh, Tina! Actually, I'm magic with children. It's just adults I pick on.


----------



## 1300 Class (Nov 27, 2005)

fatlane said:


> Anyone else here seen the Bosnian film, "No Man's Land"? It's a really rough look at the ineffecacy of the UN in the Bosnian conflict and the INSANITY of the same war.



That is indeed a very good film, a testiment to brilliant filming.


----------



## fatlane (Nov 28, 2005)

Australian Lord said:


> That is indeed a very good film, a testiment to brilliant filming.



Hear, hear. Have you seen "Stalingrad"? It's another film from the producers of "Das Boot". Very heavy. Some people who were shocked by the violence in "Saving Private Ryan" will likely not want to see this one - it's more intense. Well, hell, it's STALINGRAD.

Since the soldiers aren't of any political ideology I'm rooting for, it sort of neutralizes the violence. In a sense, it *is* more realistic than some sappy sentimental mission. This is Germany and Russia locked in a winner-kill-all struggle, and one identifies with the soldiers' plight more than with a particular side. It's even more violent and chaotic and gut-wrenching with the subtitles off. You also learn more German that way.


----------



## Tina (Nov 28, 2005)

Just for now, Sunshine. It gives several lessons: handling loss, appreciating what you have, and how we shouldn't let oppressors make us meek.


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Nov 28, 2005)

Among my favorite lesson movies is the Albert Brooks sleeper _Defending Your Life_. For years I'd make a point of showing it to most all my friends. Also thought _The Fisher King_ said a lot about redemption. I'm currently two-thirds of the way through _What the Bleep Do We Know_, but some of the message is getting lost in the poor filmmaking. And the fact that Deepak Chopra endorses it doesn't bode well for my opinion about the remainder.

But then, I get most of my lessons from episodes of _South Park_.

By the way, Lost in Translation is a mere hour, 22 minutes. Of quality storytelling.


----------



## JoyJoy (Nov 28, 2005)

Cindy may have already posted about this one, but if so, I'll do part deux: _One: the movie _ (http://www.onethemovie.org/) She took me to see this several weeks ago, and it really struck a chord in me. 

No matter your spiritual beliefs, it will grab you. Unfortunately, it only plays in select cities, but if you get the chance to see it, do.


----------



## Tina (Nov 28, 2005)

Boteroesque Babe said:


> Among my favorite lesson movies is the Albert Brooks sleeper _Defending Your Life_. For years I'd make a point of showing it to most all my friends. Also thought _The Fisher King_ said a lot about redemption. I'm currently two-thirds of the way through _What the Bleep Do We Know_, but some of the message is getting lost in the poor filmmaking. And the fact that Deepak Chopra endorses it doesn't bode well for my opinion about the remainder.



Some great ones, BB. I loved _Defending Your Life_, had a love/hate relationship with _The Fisher King_, and mixed feelings (though mostly positive) about _What the Bleep_.

What really upset me about _What the Bleep_ is their backwards, unenlightened portrayals of fat people, and other stereotypes. It was unnecessary and, I think, destroys some of their cred. What I loved, though, was the Japanese guy's study with water. Found that amazing.


----------



## fatlane (Nov 28, 2005)

If you liked Defending Your Life, you should also love Brooks' "Mother". Hilarious.

I'd also recommend the Japanese animation film, "Grave of the Fireflies". You only need to see it once. It is such a monument of a film, though.


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Nov 28, 2005)

Tina said:


> Some great ones, BB. I loved _Defending Your Life_, had a love/hate relationship with _The Fisher King_, and mixed feelings (though mostly positive) about _What the Bleep_.
> 
> What really upset me about _What the Bleep_ is their backwards, unenlightened portrayals of fat people, and other stereotypes. It was unnecessary and, I think, destroys some of their cred. What I loved, though, was the Japanese guy's study with water. Found that amazing.


Uh oh. Haven't gotten to the fat people part yet. But I've never been so tired of Marlee Matlin in my life.

I'm suspicious of the reasons for the water experiment's findings, and will be doing further investigation.


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Nov 28, 2005)

fatlane said:


> If you liked Defending Your Life, you should also love Brooks' "Mother". Hilarious.


_Mother_ was great. Every time I see frozen cheese, I think of Debbie Reynolds.


----------



## fatlane (Nov 28, 2005)

It tastes like an orange foot!


----------



## Jes (Nov 28, 2005)

_After the Rain_


----------



## Gordo Mejor (Nov 28, 2005)

Australian Lord said:


> Like altough there is alot of popular tosh around, what films have really made you think, either directly or through their subtexts and discourses? When I saw Lost in Translation, it really made me think, anyhoo.



Lost in Translation was good. Both my (pre-ex) wife and I saw it at different times and were both moved by the isolation.

But the film that made the most effect on me, "Heroes" starring Henry Winkler. It major had life changing effects on me.

The cartoon version of "Animal Farm" was good too. I discovered it at age 9. When I read the title in the TV guide, I thought it would be a stupid show about ducks and cows for 6 year olds, but I was desparate, so I turned it on. That and the Cuban Missile Crisis were the beginnings of my political experience.


----------



## Gordo Mejor (Nov 28, 2005)

fatlane said:


> Anyone else here seen the Bosnian film, "No Man's Land"? It's a really rough look at the ineffecacy of the UN in the Bosnian conflict and the INSANITY of the same war.




If you like that, check out Before the Rain by Milcho Manchevski. It was filmed in Macedonia, during war in Bosnia. It's about the cycle of violence. The circle is not round. A warning though, you will have to watch it at least twice to understand what is going on. You must know the end to understand the beginning.


----------



## altered states (Nov 28, 2005)

_Sideways_ is rough but necessary viewing for guys in their mid 30s to 40s, and anyone else who wants some insight into how self-absorbed and selfish that species can be. Not that I would know.

_Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind_ is one of the most dead-on relationship movies I've ever seen, up there with _Annie Hall_. Way too many people told me they've avoided this movie because of Jim Carrey, and if you're one of those, get over it. He's incredible, spot-on and understated to the point where you can't believe it's him.

_Pallindromes_ is a brutal look at abortion and pre-teen sexuality, and I'm still trying to figure elements of it out, though I really don't want to watch it again because it was so unpleasant. Not for the faint of heart. (FAs might want to know one of the actors playing the main character is a SSBBW, but be warned it's not exactly a sexy role.)

_Sin City_ and _Sky Captains and the World of Tomorrow_ made me wonder why with so much technology at Hollywood's disposal, so many other genre pictures look so similar and boring. Not "great" movies, but visual masterpieces.


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Nov 28, 2005)

tres huevos said:


> _Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind_ is one of the most dead-on relationship movies I've ever seen...


Absolutely. Both dead-on AND hopeful, I thought.


----------



## swamptoad (Nov 28, 2005)

The film that really made me think were a lot of different movies in fact..so how about a list:

(1) Forrest Gump
(2) Full Metal Jacket
(3) Gummo
(4) Dazed and Confused


But to tell you the truth...I like all types of movies...I cannot make it a habit to watch a movie that just makes me think and think...its gotta be relaxing too and just fun to watch...its irritating to find myself analyzing a movie or find other people who will keep on analyzing a movie as well. *bleh*


----------



## adam (Nov 28, 2005)

Day After Tomorrow.

Anybody else noticing the drastic change in the weather?
anybody notice hurricane season each year is producing more and more hurricanes...is it getting colder in that later months of the year than it used to where you live? Does it not rain as much as it used to where you live? Is it hotter than usual? Rain more where you live than usual?

Armagedon.

They are out there in space, huge asteroids, and some ARE headed this way.


----------



## Carrie (Nov 28, 2005)

swamptoad said:


> (4) Dazed and Confused



Hey, man. Are you cool?


----------



## fatlane (Nov 28, 2005)

adam said:


> Day After Tomorrow.
> 
> Anybody else noticing the drastic change in the weather?
> anybody notice hurricane season each year is producing more and more hurricanes...is it getting colder in that later months of the year than it used to where you live? Does it not rain as much as it used to where you live? Is it hotter than usual? Rain more where you live than usual?
> ...



Naaah. My favorite disaster movie is "Fahrenheit 9/11".

OOOOOH! I SO DIDN'T JUST NOW GO THERE!!!! OOOOOOH!


----------



## fatgirl33 (Nov 28, 2005)

"The War Room" was really powerful... It made me realize I was very lucky having the parents that I do...


----------



## MissToodles (Nov 28, 2005)

tres huevos said:


> [
> _Pallindromes_ is a brutal look at abortion and pre-teen sexuality, and I'm still trying to figure elements of it out, though I really don't want to watch it again because it was so unpleasant. Not for the faint of heart. (FAs might want to know one of the actors playing the main character is a SSBBW, but be warned it's not exactly a sexy role.)



You stole my movie! I just watched this with my sister over the weekend and we still are discussing it. I found Sharon Wilkins the most convincing Aviva.


----------



## Jes (Nov 28, 2005)

Gordo Mejor said:


> If you like that, check out Before the Rain by Milcho Manchevski. It was filmed in Macedonia, during war in Bosnia. It's about the cycle of violence. The circle is not round. A warning though, you will have to watch it at least twice to understand what is going on. You must know the end to understand the beginning.




d'oh! after I posted, I was all like: crap, it was BEFORE the rain! But then I figured no one but me woujld've heard of it anyway, so who cared? I'm glad I was wrong. This was an ex's favorite movie. He knew the director or somesuch and it had a profound effect on him. But he still slept with some cheap woman in the hallway of his friend's trailer, so we don't like him anymore.


----------



## fatlane (Nov 28, 2005)

Let's all go watch Dr. Strangelove.


----------



## swamptoad (Nov 28, 2005)

What the heck...I thought that I would think of a bigger list that you can either agree or disagree with: 

Seven
Monty Python Movies
Gallagher's shows (old and new)
Being John Malkovich
The Crying Game
Pay It Forward
Shallow Hal
The Panic Room
The Cell
White Noise
The Grudge
Harry and the Hendersons
E.T.
Nell
Ray
Artificial Intelligence
Steel Magnolias
Fried Green Tomatoes
D.A.R.Y.L.
Flight of the Navigator
Brian's Song
Cube
White Fang
Dances with Wolves
Miracle on 34th Street
Its A Wonderful Life
The Matrix movies
A Beautiful Mind
Brain Candy
Dream a Little Dream
Like Father Like Son
Vice Versa
Pump Up The Volume
The Village
The Sixth Sense
The Color Purple
Cast Away
Suburbia
The Devils Advocate
It
Lean on Me
Star Wars movies
The Gods Must be Crazy movies
Ground Hogs Day <---- my wife hates that movie
Multiplicity
Big
Braveheart
Pride and Prejudice
The Quick and the Dead
The original Night of The Living Dead
The Legend of Bobby Fisher
Armageddon
Mask
Conagher
The Magestic
JFK
Family Man
Sumersby


----------



## jamyjam224 (Nov 28, 2005)

The last movie I saw that really made me think was Crash. If you haven't seen it I HIGHLY recommend it.  
Some other movies that sort of stayed with me after I saw them was Dead Man Walking, Closer and it may sound cheesy but Star Wars: Episode III....anything self destruction related is hard to get out of mind


----------



## Totmacher (Nov 28, 2005)

This thread's made me think more than most movies I've seen. I recently saw _Pi_ a couple times and aside from making me really nostalgic it got me thinking a lot about messages. _Wag the Dog_ wasn't so bad either.


----------



## 1300 Class (Nov 29, 2005)

Dr Strangelove, one of the best films ever. Stanley Kubrick is a god!


----------



## Mini (Nov 29, 2005)

Australian Lord said:


> Dr Strangelove, one of the best films ever. Stanley Kubrick is a god!



In that he's dead, or overrated?


----------



## Totmacher (Nov 29, 2005)

The former, at any rate.


----------



## coyote wild (Nov 29, 2005)

im going to have to reiterate _Eternal Sunshine..._

it was such a good movie and im pretty sure im not alone in feeling that jim carrey was basically portraying myself on screen. I can probably relate to that character more than i can any other character in cinema.

im not sure if anyone's mentioned _The Matrix_. It's been shoved down everyone's throats at this point, but you have to admit that it still raises some interesting questions about our perception of reality. Especially, Morpheus's question of how to define "real."

Everytime I watch _Batman Begins_, I get the drastic feeling that I need to change the world. I want to go out and help innocent people from being hurt by those who prey on the fearful. Unfortunately, I'm too fat to be too effective in the war on crime.

I highly recommend _Primer_ for anyone that hasn't seen it. It's a really short independent film that you can probably pick up at blockbuster (they probably have one copy if any at all). It's a first film for the director and the general rule about filmmaking is that first films are usually either horror, or about time travel. This one is about the latter.

off the top of my head, those are the only ones i can think of. im a huge movie person, so ill probably come back with some more.

until next time!!


----------



## mejix (Nov 29, 2005)

theres a brief scene in an adam sandler movie, i dont know which, where an old lady takes some meatballs or spaguetti from a pot and puts it directly on adam sandler's bare hands. i dont know why that scene stuck in mind. its gross but kind of eery. like a paul mcarthy thing. that made me think.


----------



## exile in thighville (Nov 29, 2005)

in lieu of recent events, re-watching sideways last night made me think. any alexander payne movie would probably make me think right now. saw made me think "who watches this tripe" if that counts.


----------



## fatlane (Nov 29, 2005)

Kubrick produced quite a few good films. "Paths of Glory" is one of his that's also a great favorite of mine.

"If those sweethearts won't face German bullets, they'll face FRENCH ones!"


----------



## BBW Betty (Nov 29, 2005)

mejix said:


> theres a brief scene in an adam sandler movie, i dont know which, where an old lady takes some meatballs or spaguetti from a pot and puts it directly on adam sandler's bare hands. i dont know why that scene stuck in mind. its gross but kind of eery. like a paul mcarthy thing. that made me think.



I think that's The Wedding Singer. Didn't make me think too much when I saw it, but it's fun to laugh at the stuff from when I was in high school.

As far as movies that made me think, they are mostly geared toward school kids, because I would use them for my social skills classes when I taught in a residential treatment center. A few could get good discussions from my students, including

Remember the Titans
Animal Farm
12 Angry Men

I would also use "odd" ones that they would resist at first, and then end up liking, just to show that you don't need big special effects to tell a good story. But nothing really profound.

I personally liked Hunt for Red October.


----------



## applemac (Nov 29, 2005)

Carrie said:


> There are a lot of _serious_ movies (read: _intended_ to make the viewer think) that have made me think, but seeing as many of them will probably be mentioned in this thread, I'm going to go in a different direction with my reply.
> 
> "High Fidelity" made me do some pretty good thinking about relationships. The main character, Rob, was chronically plagued by this feeling that the grass was always greener, or newer, or more exciting and mysterious, on the other side of the fence, a problem that caused the breakup of his relationship with his girlfriend Laura. Throughout the movie he learns that love isn't just the mind-blowing infatuation that you feel at the beginning of a relationship when you're getting to know someone, and everything is exciting and new. Love is also what comes after that - the partnership, the companionship, the work, the acceptance, the compromise, sometimes even the heartache. The love.
> 
> ...




I was actually just reading the book High Fidelity a few seconds ago. The book is by Nick Hornby, and the story is originally set in England so everyone is British, but they changed it for the movie. If you liked the movie then you should read the book, I think it is even better.


----------



## applemac (Nov 29, 2005)

If you want to see a movie that will really really make you think, you need to watch Donnie Darko... just trust me, it's an excellent movie!


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Nov 29, 2005)

Dead Man Walking (the movie) prompted me to read Dead Man Walking (the book) and both made me reconsider my thoughts on the death penalty. 

This was a great question. I'll probably post another response when I have more time to think about films I've seen.


----------



## mejix (Nov 29, 2005)

yes it was "the wedding singer". thanks betty. theres so many films that have made me think i chose a scene that stuck in my mind for no apparent reason. like the soldier hiding behind the gravel at the end of "saving private ryan".

best movie about painting ever? "the dream of light" a cult classic among art school students everywhere. i forget the director, he is a spaniard and directed "the beehive". highly highly recommend it. but beware, it is very slow.


----------



## Carrie (Nov 29, 2005)

applemac said:


> I was actually just reading the book High Fidelity a few seconds ago. The book is by Nick Hornby, and the story is originally set in England so everyone is British, but they changed it for the movie. If you liked the movie then you should read the book, I think it is even better.



Thanks; I'll do that.


----------



## Jay West Coast (Nov 29, 2005)

Australian Lord said:


> What films have really made you think?



Hahaha...

*Remember the Titans* made me think. For days it made me think, "Does Denzel _have_ to play the same character in every movie? How did they manage to cram _so many_ superficial racial cliches into one movie in the name of debunking them? One of these days are they ever going to make a football movie where there _isn't_ a rag-tag team who beats the odds to win the championship? Does bad script-writing have any _long-term_ side effects? And, can I have my $7.50 back?"

Oh, I remembered the Titans. Just maybe for all the wrong reasons.:doh: 


 Jay West Coast


----------



## Carrie (Nov 29, 2005)

Jay West Coast said:


> _Remember the Titans_ made me think. For days it made me think, "Does Denzel _have_ to play the same character in every movie? How did they manage to cram _so many_ superficial racial cliches into one movie in the name of debunking them? One of these days are they ever going to make a football movie where there _isn't_ a rag-tag team who beats the odds to win the championship? Does bad script-writing have any _long-term_ side effects? And, can I have my $7.50 back?"
> 
> Oh, I remembered the Titans. Just maybe for all the wrong reasons.:doh:



LOL

Well done.


----------



## old_dogsoldier (Nov 29, 2005)

Nowadays, _all_ movies make me think. Mostly they make me think, "Am I gonna make it to the end without taking a pee break?" 

It's really very sad.


----------



## Tragdor (Nov 29, 2005)

_Horror on Party Beach_

it just makes one wonder, Why does the maid have Dilbert's bosses hair? Why do the monsters look like they have a bunch of pickles in there mouth? Why do men wear bikinis? Why do people think that they are Buddy Holly when they are not?


----------



## fatlane (Nov 29, 2005)

Pee breaks? Indian movies got 'em built-in. I love Bollywood. I LOVE BOLLYWOOD!

Madhuri Dixit, anyone? Look her up on image searches. She ain't a BBW, but she ain't sticks and skin, either. Fatlane says check her out.


----------



## 1300 Class (Nov 29, 2005)

Bollywood have produced some great films, I usually try and catch them when ever they are on.


----------



## fatlane (Nov 29, 2005)

This year's Diwali/Eid crop was really disappointing, no Veer-Zaara like last year. Salaam aur Namaste was fun, but not really of the same caliber as Kal Ho Naa Ho or Hum Tum.

Recent picks: Sarkar, Paheli, Black, and Mangal Pandey.


----------



## exile in thighville (Nov 30, 2005)

applemac said:


> If you want to see a movie that will really really make you think, you need to watch Donnie Darko... just trust me, it's an excellent movie!



yeah, if you have a ridiculously high tolerance for the pretentious and incoherent


----------



## Jes (Nov 30, 2005)

dan ex machina said:


> yeah, if you have a ridiculously high tolerance for the pretentious and incoherent



Well, I'm here, aren't I?

(ok, ok. I haven't seen the movie)


----------



## old_dogsoldier (Nov 30, 2005)

fatlane said:


> Madhuri Dixit, anyone? Look her up on image searches. She ain't a BBW, but she ain't sticks and skin, either. Fatlane says check her out.



Now I, a cyber-idiot, must spend several hours trying to image search an actress named Mxcbnhj Dxtplt, or something. This chick better be hot.


----------



## applemac (Nov 30, 2005)

dan ex machina said:


> yeah, if you have a ridiculously high tolerance for the pretentious and incoherent




Maybe you didn't fully understand the movie... it has deeper meanings than what you might see just on the surface without analyzing it. Also, parts of it are kind of left up to the person watching it to decide for themselves the reason why everything had happened.


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Nov 30, 2005)

Thought of another couple favorite lesson flicks - A Face in the Crowd, and Being There. Both with a lot to say about the power of the media, people as products, and the cult of personality. 

The former also showed me that Andy Griffith can be one scary mofo. 

View attachment faceinthecrowdpic.jpg


----------



## ssbigmamaluva (Dec 1, 2005)

Casino....keep it Gangsta!


----------



## Totmacher (Dec 1, 2005)

Casino: Why are screenwriters such misogynists?


----------



## fatlane (Dec 1, 2005)

Bazigaar - I was actually rooting for the serial killer in that movie. Shahrukh Khan really is one of the best actors in the world!


----------



## nicolethefantastic (Dec 2, 2005)

i have a few of these... I guess one of my favourites is Ghost World... the idea of escaping the "mundane"(i use this word tentatively for a reason) and just disappearing is interesting to me... it always makes me feel strange, to imagine suddenly disappearing, not death necessarily- but just *poof* and the fact that the film never shows the world's reaction to her disappearance... adds to the effect, i know the world doesn't revolve around me, but really, what would those I love feel if I suddenly did just vanish.... it reminds me of my anguish about that happening to people i know... the idea of not saying goodbye... never knowing why... and realising that it could happen at any moment. I love the film- but the ending always leaves me feeling melancholy. 

A film I thoroughly enjoyed and definitely made me think was, What the bleep do we know? So many ideas in that film, it's impossible to unpack- but definitely opened my eyes a bit... and after coming out I felt like my brain had had quite a work-out... what did i think about? Well, I guess I tried to get my head around some of the quantum physics... and when that didn't work, began to ponder about the possibilities in life... 

And as far as Donnie Darko goes, all I know is that I am that chubby Hawaiian (i think she is) girl who wears those earmuffs and has donnie darko scrawled across her folder... just need a donnie now...  

And I also loved I heart Huckabees... food for thought in there too... I think anyway...


----------



## Robin Rocks (Dec 2, 2005)

If you've not seen Momento and need something to think about, this is the movie. You wont be thinking in terms of how it effects your life, etc. The movie is shown backwards from ending to the beginning. Loved it!


----------



## swamptoad (Dec 2, 2005)

I'll have to check the movie out... I wonder if there are other movies that are shown backwards from ending to beginning?

p.s. you sure that this movie doesn't have any flash-forwards or flash-backs?

*curiousity*

sounds interesting enough...I'll either have to buy it or rent it sometime


----------



## Mini (Dec 2, 2005)

Swamptoad: Check out Irreversible. Just be sure not to eat anything for a few hours before.


----------

